

Ask HN: Is Evernote creating confusion with password reset e-mails? - jason_slack

Today I received an e-mail from Evernote that reads:<p>Subject: Your Adobe password may have been compromised, please don’t reuse it<p>Body: There were published reports recently of a security breach at Adobe that may have exposed private information, including Adobe passwords, email addresses and passwords hints of millions of users. The list of compromised Adobe accounts has been uploaded to the web. We compared this list to our user email addresses and found that the email address you used to register for an Evernote account is on the list of exposed Adobe accounts.<p>Evernote has not been compromised and is not connected to this incident, but if you used the same password for Adobe and Evernote, then you should change your Evernote password now.<p>Here are some additional tips for keeping your information in Evernote, and other websites, safe:<p>•
Avoid using simple passwords based on dictionary words
•
Never use the same password on multiple sites or services
•
Never click on ‘reset password’ requests in emails — instead go directly to the service
For additional security, you can set up Two-Step Verification for your Evernote account in Evernote Web Settings. For more information about Two-Step Verification, read our blog post:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.evernote.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;04&#x2F;two-step-verification-available-to-all-users&#x2F;<p>If you have any questions or concerns, Evernote Support is here to help.<p>The Evernote Security Team<p>Now, this caused me some initial alarm, until I read it completely.<p>What does everyone else think? Is Evernote going to far overboard here or is their proactive e-mail welcome?
======
timjahn
I actually thought the same thing. At first, I was very worried that Evernote
was hacked, as I use it a ton. But as I read on, I realized what they meant.

Personally, I don't think this email was necessary.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks for chiming in. I was nervous too. It was unecessary.

